# Iframe und Ergebnis



## aldimeola1122 (19. Feb 2012)

Hi an alle, 

Ich habe eine Frage zu diesem Webseite, 

.:: Trk Dil Kurumu ::. bei dieser Webseite gibt es iframe Kode


```
<iframe name="esas" scrolling="auto" width="905" height="518" frameborder="0" src="arama/index.php"></iframe>
```

Wenn ich "src="arama/index.php" klicke, öffnet sich eine Webseite : 

```
http://tdkterim.gov.tr/bts/arama/index.php
```

Wenn ich ein Wort abfrage, kommt diesen Link,  mein Suchwort ist : *deneme*, 

```
http://tdkterim.gov.tr/bts/arama/?kategori=verilst&kelime=deneme&ayn=tam
```

 z.B wenn ich unten gegebene Link direkt eingebe, kommt kein Ergebnis.

```
http://tdkterim.gov.tr/bts/arama/?kategori=verilst&kelime=iptidai&ayn=tam
```

Also wenn man etwas abfragen will, muss man immer im Textbox schreiben und suchen. 

Woran liegt das? 

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Gast2 (19. Feb 2012)

Eventuell wird der Referrer überprüft, und wenn der nicht korrekt ist wird ne leere Seite ausgeliefert. Frag doch einfach den Ersteller der Seite, der wirds wissen


----------



## aldimeola1122 (19. Feb 2012)

Gibt es keine Lösung, diese Referer zu finden, ohne jemanden zu fragen. 

Ich denke, die haben absichtlich gemacht


----------



## Gast2 (19. Feb 2012)

Habs grad mal getestet, da wird tatsächlich der Referer überprüft.
Man möchte dadurch verhindern, dass das iframe auf anderen Seiten eingebunden wird, und das hast du doch vor oder? Frag also entweder bei dem Ersteller der Seite nach ob du auch das iframe einbinden darfst oder lass es sein. Aber versuche nicht die Sperre zu umgehen


----------

